# Athens Accomplice 32 - For Sale



## GalagosA (Mar 10, 2009)

Bow Specs:

IBO 330+
A2A - 32"
29" DL
70 LBS

Bow is brand new!

























R6500 for bare bow or R8000 fully kitted!


----------

